# Solis perfetta/sage bambino plus?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

BB have this, the solid perfetta, in stock. It looks suspiciously like the sage and I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's possibly a rebadge or a minor tweak on the sage. Same sort of price.

I'm 99 percent sure I want a cafelat robot for no preheating, simple work flow with preinfusion and the ability to change pressures by hand, but for a similar price I could get this and have steaming but less control over extraction, perhaps...

Are there any users on here? Are accessories easy to source at high quality (such as a vst basket)? Can it actually go from cold to producing good espresso in a few minutes? I don't really want a machine I turn on and leave for 20 minutes but I can't see any way the PF can get up to temp without...

Anyway, thought I'd ask, it's a nice small machine so would pass the fiancée test.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is your focus good espresso from roasts on the lighter or darker side?


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Is your focus good espresso from roasts on the lighter or darker side?


 Hi Dave, my preferred beans in the past have ranged from medium roast Colombian (rave have a beaut at the moment I reckon would make a killer espresso, the zona de varginha no 68, which rave class as medium roast), blends like rave fudge blend and on the darker side, I like chocolate blends - lots of roasters offer this type. I'd drink these neat, with milk or as espresso and water.

I am even partial to Italian style espresso, but with milk rather than without...

I would be interested in the lighter side of espresso, but frankly don't have the grinder (nor the money to get one). I use an aergrind which seems really rather good for medium and darkish roasts.

I wish there was such a thing as a truly compact milk steamer, but it doesn't seem to exist...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Morningfuel

You have a pm


----------

